# Will Iran be held accountable for shooting down the Ukrainian passenger jet or will they skate free?



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 9, 2020)

Little Clarity, Many Theories in Ukraine Airline Crash in Iran

Looking at the MASSIVE debris field it becomes quite clear that the plane exploded. 
1. There are millions of LITTLE pieces and they are all charred. Even the blackbox was burned. 
2. Iran refusing to allow Boeing access to the black box.
3. Plane took off only hours after missiles had been launched by Iran. As a result Iran was on the HIGHEST of alert level expecting an American response. 
4. Plane was full of Canadian's. Why are there Canadian's in Iran?

Obviously I can not prove that the plane was shot down but all the evidence points to an Iranian itchy trigger finger at a missile defense site.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 9, 2020)

they call it coincident.  If it looks like a duck, quacks like a duck, waddles like a duck, it's a duck.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 9, 2020)

It would be pretty coincidental that a rocket would move right in the flight pattern of that plane.  I think the Iranians seen it on radar and suspected it was a US war plane, and shot it down intentionally.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 9, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> It would be pretty coincidental that a rocket would move right in the flight pattern of that plane.  I think the Iranians seen it on radar and suspected it was a US war plane, and shot it down intentionally.


I can't honestly believe it was allowed to take off that night.  how fking stupid with rockets and missiles in the air.  or, perhaps the plane was empty.  I mean, Canadians on that plane?  Really?  in Iran?


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 9, 2020)

Ukraine is sending investigative team .


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 9, 2020)

I very seriously doubt this was a coincidence. 
But our media is crickets about it because they don't want to say anything that puts Iran in a bad light. That doesn't follow the "orange man bad!" narrative.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 9, 2020)

Manonthestreet said:


> Ukraine is sending investigative team .


  Is Hunter Biden with them?


----------



## bodecea (Jan 9, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Little Clarity, Many Theories in Ukraine Airline Crash in Iran
> 
> Looking at the MASSIVE debris field it becomes quite clear that the plane exploded.
> 1. There are millions of LITTLE pieces and they are all charred. Even the blackbox was burned.
> ...


Can you prove that Iran shot down that 737?  or do we just jump to conclusions because it's evil Iran?


----------



## xband (Jan 9, 2020)

Did the Russian missile use coordinate, cartesian or scalene trig? Was the Russian missile passive or active? The missile was solid fuel but the missile was not DTRM, dual thrust rocket motor.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 9, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Little Clarity, Many Theories in Ukraine Airline Crash in Iran
> 
> Looking at the MASSIVE debris field it becomes quite clear that the plane exploded.
> 1. There are millions of LITTLE pieces and they are all charred. Even the blackbox was burned.
> ...


*Probably skate free, because the current leader of Canada is a Liberal-Socialist.  Ukraine might be pissed though.*


----------



## jc456 (Jan 9, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Little Clarity, Many Theories in Ukraine Airline Crash in Iran
> ...


we can once we have the black box.  look at the wreckage as well.  many things to prove that.  we're not there at the moment.  Why else would Iran hold the box?  too fking funny you can't wait to lick an iranian dick huh?


----------



## Vastator (Jan 9, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Little Clarity, Many Theories in Ukraine Airline Crash in Iran
> 
> Looking at the MASSIVE debris field it becomes quite clear that the plane exploded.
> 1. There are millions of LITTLE pieces and they are all charred. Even the blackbox was burned.
> ...


That’ll be up to the nations whose people were killed in the crash.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jan 9, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Little Clarity, Many Theories in Ukraine Airline Crash in Iran
> ...



Why doesn't Iran want to answer the accusations?

Fox News

*Iran refuses to hand over airliner's black box: report*


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 9, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > It would be pretty coincidental that a rocket would move right in the flight pattern of that plane.  I think the Iranians seen it on radar and suspected it was a US war plane, and shot it down intentionally.
> ...



We all know how first reports are.  It's impossible to say what happened this early after the plane went down.  Many of these situations take years before a final determination is made.  So I respect that nobody is making knee-jerk judgments with little evidence to back it up. 

No, I don't believe the plane had Canadians on it.  That would be the most illogical thing to conclude.  Canada has no interest in Iran, and it certainly is no vacation spot.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 9, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Little Clarity, Many Theories in Ukraine Airline Crash in Iran
> ...



How about the fact it happened in Iran while they were shooting very inaccurate rockets?  How about the reports that it went down way too quickly  for a plane that lost power?  It just dropped out of the sky.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 9, 2020)

xband said:


> Did the Russian missile use coordinate, cartesian or scalene trigonometry? Was the Russian missile passive or active?


*It probably used GPS because Obama Bucks bought Obama GPS for The Obama Bombs Iran bought from Russia.

Iran sends Hezbollah GPS parts to turn rockets into precision missiles — report |*


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 9, 2020)

jc456 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


*Iran is already trying to say the box is damaged and somehow some of the data got erased.  Since when has that ever happened to a black box that is designed to survive an explosion?

Missile, bomb or engine explosion brought down passenger plane over Iran: Ukraine

https://www.smh.com.au/world/europe...-plane-over-iran-ukraine-20200109-p53q8u.html*


----------



## Siete (Jan 9, 2020)

f'n rw's  yammerng about accountability -

joke of the day award.


----------



## westwall (Jan 9, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Little Clarity, Many Theories in Ukraine Airline Crash in Iran
> ...








Look at the debris field ms so called pilot and tell the class how a civilian jet crash could result in that.

Or are you going to admit your fat ass could never fit in a cockpit....


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 9, 2020)

Siete said:


> f'n rw's  yammerng about accountability -
> 
> joke of the day award.


*Go back to Iran and weep with Ayatollah Assahollah.*


----------



## jc456 (Jan 9, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


And yet that is the report.  I find it strange, that a plane was allowed to take off with rockets and missiles in the air.  Missiles with the intentions of hurting someone or something.  And perhaps monitoring for incoming missiles.  I'd call it coincidental for a reason.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 9, 2020)

westwall said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


*High altitude explosion, right?  Does not have to be a big explosion at high altitude.  At lower altitudes, destruction like that would have to come from a larger explosion.*


----------



## Syriusly (Jan 9, 2020)

Lets say theoretically that Iran acknowledges it accidentally shot down the airliner because their air defenses mistakenly considered it to be the enemy.

How liable is Iran at that point? How should Iran be held accountable?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 9, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Can you prove that Iran shot down that 737?  or do we just jump to conclusions because it's evil Iran?



Refusing to hand over the plane's blackbox is not helping their case.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 9, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


again, the left think people don't have fking brains.  it is simply amazing the level of stupid they possess and then advertise.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 9, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Little Clarity, Many Theories in Ukraine Airline Crash in Iran
> ...


Can you fucking read????



Grampa Murked U said:


> Obviously I can not prove that the plane was shot down but all the evidence points to



Christ, it's like talking to children in here...


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 9, 2020)

*That Ukraine Crash Site has all the tell tell signs of an Explosion.  Literally wreckage is scattered everywhere and everything is mangled and twisted.  Not even the cockpit is intact in any way shape of form.  Everything is in tiny pieces for the most part.  And most of the stuff looks charred.*


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 9, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


Ukrainian jet crash kills 176, sets off mourning in Canada


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 9, 2020)

*I am going on The Record RIGHT NOW, and saying Iran shot that Ukraine Airliner out of THE AIR.

This just leaked out.*





*Alongside the image of what appeared to be a missile, Ashkan Monfared wrote: This is a piece found at the crash site of a Ukrainian passenger plane that fell in front of a resident's home. Does the airplane have anything like this? Isn't it a rocket?'*


*Photos of 'rocket parts near wreckage of Ukrainian jet' that killed 176 in Tehran shared online | Daily Mail Online*





*Witnesses said they heard 'two very loud noises' coming from Parandak garrison moments before the Ukrainian airline crashed in farmland just after take off from Imam Khomeini International Airport. A section of rocket was said to have been found in front of a home in the city of Parand 

These unverified pictures were said to show a section of a missile that fell in front of a resident's home in the city of Parand, some 37 miles from Tehran.

Witnesses also posted on Twitter, before it was known that a plane had crashed, describing loud explosions coming from a nearby army base.

The crash site sits just under two miles from Parandak garrison, home to the 23rd Takavar Division of the Islamic Republic of Iran Army.

Alongside a picture of a rocket, that was claimed to be found in a garden of nearby house in Parand, Ashkan Monfared wrote: 'This is a piece found at the crash site of a Ukrainian passenger plane that fell in front of a resident's home. Does the airplane have anything like this? Isn't it a rocket?'

Other witnesses who said they were in the area at the time the aircraft went down said they heard the base had been on alert at the time and described hearing 'two very loud noises'. 

One wrote of Twitter: 'I am a resident of Parand and two to three minutes before the plane crashed two very loud noises were heard from Parandak's garrison.'

Video footage appeared to show the plane already burning before it fell out of the night sky, while pictures at the crash site showed the fuselage peppered with mysterious holes.   




*


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 9, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


The plane took off 2 hours AFTER the last Iranian missile was fired


----------



## jc456 (Jan 9, 2020)

anyone who thought anything else, doesn't have a brain.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 9, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


so they say. let's see the flight logs.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 9, 2020)

anyone who believes anything out of the country that is a terrorist nation, is simply ludicrous.

Again,  my duck thing.


----------



## Faun (Jan 9, 2020)

Nice to see we have our resident rightards hot on the trail. I have no doubt your "investigation" will turn out fruitful.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 9, 2020)

Syriusly said:


> Lets say theoretically that Iran acknowledges it accidentally shot down the airliner because their air defenses mistakenly considered it to be the enemy.
> 
> How liable is Iran at that point? How should Iran be held accountable?


Monetarily to the families.
Public trial for the idiot running the missile defense system.
MAJOR sanctions 
Ban all air traffic from Iran 
Ban all flights into Iran 
Prohibit travel to Iran 

Just off the top of my head. And those are suggestions for Canada and Ukraine


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 9, 2020)

Faun said:


> Nice to see we have our resident rightards hot on the trail. I have no doubt your "investigation" will turn out fruitful.


Head in the sand, ass in the air it is for you then....


----------



## martybegan (Jan 9, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> It would be pretty coincidental that a rocket would move right in the flight pattern of that plane.  I think the Iranians seen it on radar and suspected it was a US war plane, and shot it down intentionally.



Which is still accidently because they didn't intend to shoot down an airliner.

Same thing when the Vincennes shot down that Iranian airliner. The firing was intentional, but the target wasn't the intended one.


----------



## Siete (Jan 9, 2020)

lie like trump, and refuse to submit exculpatory evidence ..

stonewall until something else comes up then repeat - repeat - repeat.

there's your case.


----------



## TheParser (Jan 9, 2020)

1. IF the Iranians did shoot it down, they will never pay for their crime.

2. After all, has Russia paid for shooting all those people (including babies) out of the air in Ukraine?

3. Russia and Iran are untouchables. And they know it. Only President Trump has had the guts to "touch" Iran.

4.  My deepest sympathies to the families of all those Canadians. For the life  of me, why would anyone  ever want to visit a place like Iran?


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 9, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


*I want to know what 62 Canadians were doing in Iran on a single plane along with 82 Iranians?  Fleeing the country?  That is all that was on the plane.  Iranians, Canadians, and Ukrainians or maybe (Russians) posing as Ukrainians.

They had to be conducting some business over there together. It's a bit unusual I think to have such a concentration of people like that on a flight.  Usually more of a mixture if it's casual travel.

I wonder how many of these Canadians worked for The Canadian Government.*


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 9, 2020)

Faun said:


> Nice to see we have our resident rightards hot on the trail. I have no doubt your "investigation" will turn out fruitful.


U.S. officials: Ukrainian plane that crashed in Iran shot down


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 9, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Little Clarity, Many Theories in Ukraine Airline Crash in Iran
> ...


  You mean like jump to conclusions that Trump is guilty of everything he has ever been accused of? That kind of jump to conclusions?


----------



## jc456 (Jan 9, 2020)

Siete said:


> lie like trump, and refuse to submit exculpatory evidence ..
> 
> stonewall until something else comes up then repeat - repeat - repeat.
> 
> there's your case.


yeah, yeah, yeah, we know you love iran.


----------



## Faun (Jan 9, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Nice to see we have our resident rightards hot on the trail. I have no doubt your "investigation" will turn out fruitful.
> ...


CNN?? Isn't that fake news?

Looks like your investigation has gone off the rails.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 9, 2020)

Siete said:


> lie like trump, and refuse to submit exculpatory evidence ..
> 
> stonewall until something else comes up then repeat - repeat - repeat.
> 
> there's your case.


*Adolph Schiffler and Nazi Nadler refused to submit actual evidence.*


----------



## jc456 (Jan 9, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > lie like trump, and refuse to submit exculpatory evidence ..
> ...


and that's the real case.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 9, 2020)

Faun said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


*Just go away.  You get worse and worse every day with your Anti-American Propaganda.  I bet if we found a picture of you it matches up with a Terrorist Watch List.  And no, I am not kidding.*


----------



## Faun (Jan 9, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


I believe you're not kidding, Stumpy. I believe you're barshit cray cray.

But g'head, tell me more about how that plane was shot down....


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 9, 2020)

Faun said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You can't even admit when you're wrong. Sad


----------



## Faun (Jan 9, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


About what am I wrong? You claim CNN is fake news. But now you're posting an article based on a CNN report. So how is that not fake?


----------



## Siete (Jan 9, 2020)

Faun said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



the silly fkr claims islam invaded iraq yesterday, and today hes an expert on crash debris -

uh huh, riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 9, 2020)

Faun said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


So what you're saying is you're not smart enough to know that ALL NEWS AGENCIES peddle in fake news when it suits them but also report on real news.....

I'm sure when you get your talking points you will admit it was shot down but blame it on Trump for initiating the hostilities. 

You're as predictable as the sunrise.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 9, 2020)

Let’s see democrats defend Iran now! It’s official


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 9, 2020)

Siete said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


I said no such thing yesterday.

Why do you losers lie so much?


----------



## jc456 (Jan 9, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


that is what makes a man honest.


----------



## westwall (Jan 9, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...








Correct.  At high altitude and high speed the explosion doesn't need to be large to bring the aircraft down.  The debris field in that situation is dozens of square miles as the plane disintegrates on its death plunge.

A low altitude crash on the other hand requires a pretty large explosion to rip the aircraft apart quickly so the debris field looks like this.

The BBC just reported that Iran shot it down

Looks like bodie the mullah lover is wrong again


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 9, 2020)

westwall said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


ABC radio is also reporting that it was shot down.


----------



## White 6 (Jan 9, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Little Clarity, Many Theories in Ukraine Airline Crash in Iran
> 
> Looking at the MASSIVE debris field it becomes quite clear that the plane exploded.
> 1. There are millions of LITTLE pieces and they are all charred. Even the blackbox was burned.
> ...


Amazing!!  The idiots shot down a Ukrainian airliner full, mostly of their own people.  Listening to the report of US intelligence assessment now.


----------



## Siete (Jan 9, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



read who I quoted you dumbass -

bet youre a debris expert too aint ya Goober -


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 9, 2020)

Fox, ABC, BBC and CNN are all now reporting that the plane came down from an explosion, likely from an anti-aircraft missile.


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 9, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Little Clarity, Many Theories in Ukraine Airline Crash in Iran
> ...




You have to admit it is a hell of a coincidence. Therefore it IS on the table for speculation until verification comes in.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 9, 2020)

Siete said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Siete said:
> ...


I am not but I am smart enough to know that 2+2 doesn't equal 3.


----------



## Faun (Jan 9, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Ah, so you're the news expert we should check in with to decipher which CNN stories are fake and which ones aren't.  That's good to know because I wasn't sure who that go to person was.

But again, I have the utmost confidence you rightards will get to the bottom of this plane crash.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 9, 2020)

*I think this is part of an SA 8, or modified SA 8*


----------



## jc456 (Jan 9, 2020)

xband said:


> Did the Russian missile use coordinate, cartesian or scalene trig? Was the Russian missile passive or active? The missile was solid fuel but the missile was not DTRM, dual thrust rocket motor.


tell us.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 9, 2020)

Faun said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Hey, I'm here to help anyone who lacks enough common sense to figure things out for themselves.

Happy to help!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 9, 2020)

The report, just watched, is it is believed that via Iran's poor intelligence and untrained personnel, they mistakenly shot off an anti-aircraft missile in the flight path of an airport.


----------



## Faun (Jan 9, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


LOL 

He wasn't talking about you, ya lunkhead. Now I'm losing confidence you'll uncover the truth about this plane crash when you can't even follow the quotes in your own investigative thread.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 9, 2020)

Faun said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Siete said:
> ...


You got me there lol

Enjoy your victory tard


----------



## Siete (Jan 9, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



so iran couldn't hit a building sitting on the ground full of people

BUT 

they could hit  JET flying 400 kts through the air 


gfy moron


----------



## jc456 (Jan 9, 2020)

Siete said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Siete said:
> ...


you're so out of touch, explaining it to you would be a wasted effort.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 9, 2020)

Siete said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Siete said:
> ...


Iran intentionally hit what they hit. They also gave iraq advanced notice KNOWING they would tell us.

You're not too bright


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 9, 2020)

Siete said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Siete said:
> ...






Different type of missile. Anti aircraft targeting uses a different system, possibly the missile had the capability to lock in on the heat source of the engines. You have heard of that technology right? and you understand its a little different from Irans Ballistic missiles?

You shouldnt be going around calling people Morons, and I'm being kind.


----------



## Faun (Jan 9, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Picking on rightards provides no victories. It's only for entertainment. So how's your investigation coming along, lunkhead? CNN was right, huh?


----------



## White 6 (Jan 9, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> The report, just watched, is it is believed that via Iran's poor intelligence and untrained personnel, they mistakenly shot off an anti-aircraft missile in the flight path of an airport.


They are saying Iranian Integrated Air Defense on High Alert due to the Ballistic missile attack being launched, fired on automatic.  Damned morons.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 9, 2020)

martybegan said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > It would be pretty coincidental that a rocket would move right in the flight pattern of that plane.  I think the Iranians seen it on radar and suspected it was a US war plane, and shot it down intentionally.
> ...



I don't know much about that.  But I do suspect with the technology out today, they had some way to decipher between a passenger plane and fighter jet.  And given the money DumBama gave them, they could probably have afforded the best detection systems.  

I would also think these sandbox warriors had some access to flight records of passenger jets as well.  Again, I'm not very well educated on planes and detection systems, but I do believe in the end, it will be proven it could have easily been avoided.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 9, 2020)

White 6 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > The report, just watched, is it is believed that via Iran's poor intelligence and untrained personnel, they mistakenly shot off an anti-aircraft missile in the flight path of an airport.
> ...


so you agree they shot it down.  well, you're right for once.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 9, 2020)

Faun said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


The only thing I'm investigating right now is a chicken bowl at Chipotle 

But this shit is entertaining.

I posted the thread an hour before the story broke worldwide and a couple of you couldn't wait to come in with your mocking. Then every news agency on the planet picked up the story and you two look foolish. 

Entertaining indeed


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 9, 2020)

White 6 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > The report, just watched, is it is believed that via Iran's poor intelligence and untrained personnel, they mistakenly shot off an anti-aircraft missile in the flight path of an airport.
> ...


  Well that is what Iran has told them.
Who knows. You have poorly trained morons, orchestrated by people who are all a bit mad. I would not, for a second, discount the opinion it was on purpose. Iran is absolutely willing to do it.


----------



## Siete (Jan 9, 2020)

Faun said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



speaking of accountability, iran wants to see trumps tax returns -

tit for tat .


----------



## jc456 (Jan 9, 2020)

Siete said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


I rest my case.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 9, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


Passenger jets have a transponder that constantly pings so everyone knows who it is and where it is at any given moment.

Military fighter jets obviously don't do that.


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 9, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...






Let us know how that chicken died pls,   and confirm it actually is chicken.


----------



## White 6 (Jan 9, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


Sounds like a "weapons loose" quick trigger pull to me.  You would think they could have grounded commercial traffic 15 min prior to their ballistic launches to avoid shooting down their own commercial traffic.


----------



## martybegan (Jan 9, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



The issue could be that this is the first time in while Iran fully activated it's air defense systems, and something went wrong. Equipment failure, jumpy operator, whatever.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 9, 2020)

Yarddog said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Only evidence I have is watching a guy chop it into tiny pieces. I suspect to hide it's TRUE identity. 

But it tastes great! Case closed


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 9, 2020)

White 6 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


The plane was shot down TWO HOURS AFTER THE LAST MISSILE WAS FIRED


----------



## White 6 (Jan 9, 2020)

jc456 said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


I usually am, even when your just doing your party thing.


----------



## martybegan (Jan 9, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Does the Iranian Missile control systems have something that looks for the civilian ping? Even if it does, they would have the ability to ignore it if they think someone is using said pinger to disguise a military aircraft. 

Most of these systems have an IFF (Identify Friend or Foe) component that looks for a signal friendly aircraft broadcast, but this signal is encoded, for obvious reasons. Not sure if IFF could be set to look for civilian pingers.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 9, 2020)

*Here is a comprehensive report on what a threat Iran's missiles programs are to The Middle East.

https://www.brookings.edu/wp-content/uploads/2019/03/FP_20190321_missile_program_WEB.pdf*


----------



## White 6 (Jan 9, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Doubt it.  Probably good old fashioned adrenaline,stupidity, and lack of coordination.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 9, 2020)

White 6 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



According to Grandpa's claim, that's exactly what they did.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 9, 2020)

martybegan said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


*Well, here is a problem with Iran.  Same as Hezbollah. And The PLO.  They build a lot of homemade rockets.  So they could model one say after an SA 8, and then who knows what guidance and tech is in it, or how good it is, or even how good the operator is at distinguishing hostile from friendlies?

Seriously, this could have been a home made SAM System, or an older discontinued system that detected a false positive and then just took the plane out.*


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 9, 2020)

Siete said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



They are not called Iran, they are called the Democrat party.  I know it's hard to tell the difference.


----------



## White 6 (Jan 9, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


Probably expecting a deserved counter attack.  I did not know it was that long after their ballistic launch. Thanks for that info.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 9, 2020)

Faun said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


*All we know is that you are an expert on Ayatollah's Assahollah.*


----------



## martybegan (Jan 9, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



I think this was accidental on their part, either by panic or equipment failure. There is no benefit to shooting down a Ukrainian Airliner in a conflict with the US. 

I have a feeling that right when the plane got hit, you had some missile battery commander going "Oh shit, Oh Shit, Oh Shit" in Farsi.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 9, 2020)

Siete said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Siete said:
> ...


*So what country are you posting from today?*


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 9, 2020)

martybegan said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Agreed


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 9, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Okay, again, pleading ignorance when it comes to aviation.  But if I'm looking at a plane on a radar, and I see it's moving away from me instead of towards me, wouldn't it be reasonable to assume it's not a fighter plane, and perhaps just monitor it for a while before taking action?


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 9, 2020)

martybegan said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


*I was looking at that pic of that missile again, and it looks like the tip of a missile and that the ordinance did not explode.  Am I seeing that right? The shadows are making it hard to get a good look at the thing.  The ordinance and upper fins looks separated from the body.

Now, regardless, if that thing hit that plane that had just taken off, there was a lot of fuel left in that rocket, & the Fuel left in that rocket, would have made a HUGE Explosion.

To me this looks like a missile that did not detonate it's ordinance, but would have easily taken this airliner out, probably fueled by liquid hydrogen.




*


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 9, 2020)

Also a reasonable piece of evidence is this.

DURING the Iranian attack they put out a public statement saying that this was just the first phase of the attack. Then suddenly they retracted that an hour or so later and said that hostilities were concluded. 

Lends one to think they realized they just fucked up big time and needed a chance to regroup.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 9, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Little Clarity, Many Theories in Ukraine Airline Crash in Iran
> ...



Iran released a statement immediately after the plane crashed by saying it went down due to technical issues.  Thing is they had no way of knowing that without the “black box”.  Then they removed the statement.  Obviously it was a knee jerk reaction and they realized their error.


----------



## Richard-H (Jan 9, 2020)

The Iranians are showing signs of maturing!

40+ Iranians may have been trampled to death during Soleimani's funeral.

A Ukrainian passenger jet may have been shot down accidentally - during a military alert that was *planned by the Iranian* *government.*

But a least they didn't knock over Soleimani's casket and let his dead body roll in the street like they did at Ayatollah Khomeini's funeral!

Hey, at this rate in another 10,000 years Iranians may start acting like human beings!


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 9, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


*Not if you are some young kid manning a missile battery you are barely trained on, and your glorious leaders have the entire country in a state of panic and rage because your top general was turned in to ground hamburger.

These SAM batteries operate independently and are self contained.*


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 9, 2020)

Richard-H said:


> The Iranians are showing signs of maturing!
> 
> 40+ Iranians may have been trampled to death during Soleimani's funeral.
> 
> ...



Don't put a lot of money on that.  It's not that the Iranian people are bad, just their leadership.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 9, 2020)

Syriusly said:


> Lets say theoretically that Iran acknowledges it accidentally shot down the airliner because their air defenses mistakenly considered it to be the enemy.
> 
> How liable is Iran at that point? How should Iran be held accountable?




How should Iran be held accountable?

How about giving their “Supreme Leader” the Soleimani treatment?


----------



## theHawk (Jan 9, 2020)

Siete said:


> f'n rw's  yammerng about accountability -
> 
> joke of the day award.



Yea, how dare we hold people accountable for murders.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 9, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > f'n rw's  yammerng about accountability -
> ...


It is quite stunning seeing posters give Iran a pass on such a horrific incident.


----------



## Richard-H (Jan 9, 2020)

I do not believe that the Iranian government respects our peaceful non-response.

I think that they will continue to attack Americans at every chance they get.

They will only respect a massive military response that proves that their military is far inferior to ours.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 9, 2020)

*This just IN:

Ukrainian airplane shot down by mistake by Iranian anti-aircraft missile, Pentagon officials believe*


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 9, 2020)

Richard-H said:


> I do not believe that the Iranian government respects our peaceful non-response.
> 
> I think that they will continue to attack Americans at every chance they get.
> 
> They will only respect a massive military response that proves that their military is far inferior to ours.



Iran has enough technology to put missiles where they want them.  Those missiles fired at us were only a dog and pony show.  No injuries or deaths reported.  It wasn't an accident in my opinion.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 9, 2020)

*Ok, as I said before, I thought the previous pic was a pic of the tip of a missile.

I had to look for a while, but this is what hit that Airplane.  It is a TOR 29 Russian Made Anti Aircraft Missile.

The weird angle and shadows made it hard for me to identify it.*













*And these tips by the way frequently separate from the body of the missile upon impact.  Note the small image on the pic below at the upper right hand side.  Identical to what was found at the crash site.*






*BY THE WAY, WHERE DID ALL THE IRANIAN TROLLS GO?*


----------



## Osiris-ODS (Jan 9, 2020)

Faun said:


> Nice to see we have our resident rightards hot on the trail. I have no doubt your "investigation" will turn out fruitful.



The Pentagon is now saying it was shot down by a missile.


----------



## Richard-H (Jan 9, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> > I do not believe that the Iranian government respects our peaceful non-response.
> ...



The Iranians knew that their missiles would be tracked long before they reached their target - giving plenty of time for everyone to get into bunkers.

But that's about the best they got.

If we launched against their military there would be hundreds of casualties.


----------



## Siete (Jan 9, 2020)

Iran Introduces new Air Defense & Ballistic Missiles

As for the improved precision of Zelzal-2, Major General Mohammad Ali Jafari, Commander of the Islamic Revolution Guards Corps confirmed the level of accuracy of Zelzal rockets has been increased, “the precision [of Zelzal rockets has been increased and their margin of error has been lowered to less than 50 meters,” the IRGC commander explained.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 9, 2020)

Siete said:


> Iran Introduces new Air Defense & Ballistic Missiles
> 
> As for the improved precision of Zelzal-2, Major General Mohammad Ali Jafari, Commander of the Islamic Revolution Guards Corps confirmed the level of accuracy of Zelzal rockets has been increased, “the precision [of Zelzal rockets has been increased and their margin of error has been lowered to less than 50 meters,” the IRGC commander explained.


Paid for with Obama cash.
Cell phones for the poor & bombs for the terrorists!


----------



## Syriusly (Jan 9, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > f'n rw's  yammerng about accountability -
> ...



Look I have no sympathy for the Iranian regime- the Iranian regime does sanction murder, and has murdered its own people, along with people around the world. 

But I think it is highly unlikely,  that if this plane was shot down, it was shot down on purpose- it would most likely be an accident- either mistakenly identifying the plane as an intruder, or some trigger happy air defence crew. 

And there is a difference between a horrible mistake- and murder.

Iran Air Flight 655 - Wikipedia


----------



## Siete (Jan 9, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > Iran Introduces new Air Defense & Ballistic Missiles
> ...



youre dismissed  ROCKET MAN !


----------



## BluesLegend (Jan 9, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Ukraine is sending investigative team .
> ...



Ouch!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 9, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> BY THE WAY, WHERE DID ALL THE IRANIAN TROLLS GO?



They realized that like Iran, they jumped the gun (pun intended). 

They are now waiting on the talking points to be distributed.

Mark my words, they will say it's Trumps fault it was shot down because he started the hostilities. 

Bank on it.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 9, 2020)

Syriusly said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Siete said:
> ...



I think what they need to do is accept responsibility for their mistake and make restitution with the families of those killed.  Send them some of that _Obama Money_ their way.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 9, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Little Clarity, Many Theories in Ukraine Airline Crash in Iran
> 
> Looking at the MASSIVE debris field it becomes quite clear that the plane exploded.
> 1. There are millions of LITTLE pieces and they are all charred. Even the blackbox was burned.
> ...


They will likely have to pay a settlement to the families. That's the standard.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 9, 2020)

Expect The U.S. House to quickly adopt a resolution honoring the brave Iranian triggerpersons (women aren't allowed "triggers" in Iran) but still, the libbies just can't resist that "person" shit.
Pelosi to fly, if she can muster a Russian or Chinese built airliner, to present the medals personally.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 9, 2020)

Richard-H said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Richard-H said:
> ...



Nobody went anywhere.  It was intentional that they missed hitting our solders and escalating another attack on them.  They realize now that Trump is not shy about targeting certain individuals.


----------



## Siete (Jan 9, 2020)

WHO IS KNOWN FOR KILLING UKRAINIAN PEOPLE -

Major General Mohammad Ali Jafari, Commander of the Islamic Revolution Guards Corps 

OR   

Putin


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 9, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > BY THE WAY, WHERE DID ALL THE IRANIAN TROLLS GO?
> ...


*Exactly.  

They got the cease and desist order until they get their next bit of Propaganda they are supposed to promote so they can try to spin this situation their way again.

I am thinking Nancy's little COUP today fails, even though her resolution means nothing.

If Dems go on in on that after they shot that plane down, they will get hammered for that during the elections.*


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 9, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Nobody went anywhere.


False. They had 3 hours to evacuate and prepare, which they did:

3 Hours From Alert to Attacks: Inside the Race to Protect U.S. Forces From Iran Strikes

Every time I bother to read one of your posts, I catch you making shit up.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 9, 2020)

Siete said:


> WHO IS KNOWN FOR KILLING UKRAINIAN PEOPLE -
> 
> Major General Mohammad Ali Jafari, Commander of the Islamic Revolution Guards Corps
> 
> ...


*And who is Iran's Number One Ally and Best Friend?  

Putin.

Followed by Pelosi and her cronies.*


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 9, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody went anywhere.
> ...


*Got Jihad?*


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 9, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Little Clarity, Many Theories in Ukraine Airline Crash in Iran
> ...


*How about $150 Billion?*


----------



## White 6 (Jan 9, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> *Ok, as I said before, I thought the previous pic was a pic of the tip of a missile.
> 
> I had to look for a while, but this is what hit that Airplane.  It is a TOR 29 Russian Made Anti Aircraft Missile.
> 
> ...


The Frag/HE warhead you showed definitely did not detonate.  I thought they had a proximity fuse, but a sudden 1 1/2 foot impact through air frame or fuel tanks would probably take out almost anything.  I'm no missle guy either.  I wen wikipedia.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 9, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Russian troll is wasting his time trying to troll me


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 9, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody went anywhere.
> ...



You are a member of the Commie Times and I'm not about to start an account to read their garbage.  Of course they knew of the launch but had no idea the exact target at the time.  Where would they run to?  They might be running right into where the missiles were designated to go.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 9, 2020)

White 6 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > *Ok, as I said before, I thought the previous pic was a pic of the tip of a missile.
> ...


*An impact would rupture the fuel reservoir on the missile.  Most of these are filled with liquid propellant.  At that point despite the warhead not detonating, the missile especially not having traveled too far is full of propellant and becomes a giant Fuel Air Bomb, detonating The Propellant & destroying the airplane.*


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 9, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> You are a member of the Commie Times and I'm not about to start an account to read their garbage


If you hit a pay wall, that means you have already read 3 of their articles this month. Surprise surprise, more lies.

And the sources are named. So really, what is going on here is that you would rather be wrong and ignorant, and make shit up to please yourself, than have factual information. We already know this about you.


----------



## Syriusly (Jan 9, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



If Iran did shoot down the plane I absolutely agree that Iran should be paying reparations to the families of the victims.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jan 9, 2020)

It appears that the Iranian military is still trying to figure out how their Russian hardware works.
"What happens if I push this button?....Ooops!".
.


----------



## Syriusly (Jan 9, 2020)

HenryBHough said:


> Expect The U.S. House to quickly adopt a resolution honoring the brave Iranian triggerpersons (women aren't allowed "triggers" in Iran) but still, the libbies just can't resist that "person" shit.
> Pelosi to fly, if she can muster a Russian or Chinese built airliner, to present the medals personally.


Why would you expect Pelosi to be buddies with murderous thugs?

We have Trump for that.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 9, 2020)

Syriusly said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



I'm kind of betting on that doesn't happen.  In fact, they won't even take responsibility for it; make up some BS of equipment failure or something like that.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 9, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > You are a member of the Commie Times and I'm not about to start an account to read their garbage
> ...



All it says is you have to create an account.  I don't know if it's free or pay, but either way, I'm not going to bother.  I don't want to be a member of their newspaper.  They use those statistics to make money from advertisers.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 9, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > It would be pretty coincidental that a rocket would move right in the flight pattern of that plane.  I think the Iranians seen it on radar and suspected it was a US war plane, and shot it down intentionally.
> ...



"Hey, Habib.  There is a Ukrainian airlines plane taking off and it looks like it is filled with white people who may be Americans.  Why don't you and your missile crew blow it out of the air?"

"Mohammed, that sounds like a great idea.  Call me when they take off and we'll send them to meet Allah and make it look like an accident!  If we get a few extra in there, they will just be martyrs for jihad!"


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 9, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


Neat, but you still made something up. And it was false. Own up.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 9, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Ukraine is sending investigative team .
> ...



Nah! His expertise is in trains, not airliners.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 9, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Little Clarity, Many Theories in Ukraine Airline Crash in Iran
> 
> Looking at the MASSIVE debris field it becomes quite clear that the plane exploded.
> 1. There are millions of LITTLE pieces and they are all charred. Even the blackbox was burned.
> ...



You can

Ukrainian airplane shot down by mistake by Iranian anti-aircraft missile, Pentagon officials believe


----------



## B. Kidd (Jan 9, 2020)

Actually, according to the plane's manifest, there were no real Canadians aboard.....


----------



## Siete (Jan 9, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > WHO IS KNOWN FOR KILLING UKRAINIAN PEOPLE -
> ...



The conflict in eastern Ukraine, pitting Moscow-backed rebels against the Ukraine government, has killed more than 13,000 people and aggravated the deepest east-west rift since the Cold War.

hold putin accountable .......

then  STFU


----------



## ph3iron (Jan 9, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Little Clarity, Many Theories in Ukraine Airline Crash in Iran
> 
> Looking at the MASSIVE debris field it becomes quite clear that the plane exploded.
> 1. There are millions of LITTLE pieces and they are all charred. Even the blackbox was burned.
> ...


They are Iranian Canadians
Iran thought it was an ugly American plane ready to bomb them


----------



## Syriusly (Jan 9, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



I would not take that bet. Russia still hasn't acknowledge shooting down its Ukrainian flight and Iran is unlikely to also.


----------



## Circe (Jan 9, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> 4. Plane was full of Canadian's. Why are there Canadian's in Iran?


 
Yeah, really. I'd like to know what they were doing there. So many, sounds like a conference of some kind. Well, that'll learn 'em.


----------



## Circe (Jan 9, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Refusing to hand over the plane's blackbox is not helping their case.



No, and note that Boeing and the stock market did NOT go down the next day, despite the plane being one of the dreaded 737s. I expect that info passed fast into the market: not Boeing's fault.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 9, 2020)

*Or It was a malfunctioning Missile, since it didn’t detonate it’s warhead.*


B. Kidd said:


> It appears that the Iranian military is still trying to figure out how their Russian hardware works.
> "What happens if I push this button?....Ooops!".
> .





Siete said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Siete said:
> ...


*Putin is held accountable.  We just killed his favorite Iranian General, after we blew up a bunch of his Russian MIGs in Syria, and then bitch slapped his attempts at cornering the energy markets, and then piled sanctions on him and Iran.  Poor whittle Putin is not happy today and neither are you.

When are you going to hold Obama accountable for being an Iranian, and Russian Puppet?*


----------



## Circe (Jan 9, 2020)

Syriusly said:


> Lets say theoretically that Iran acknowledges it accidentally shot down the airliner because their air defenses mistakenly considered it to be the enemy.
> 
> How liable is Iran at that point? How should Iran be held accountable?



I suspect you think there is a world government. To hold countries "liable," "accountable," to put them in jail.

There isn't a world government.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 9, 2020)

Circe said:


> I suspect you think there is a world government. To hold countries "liable," "accountable," to put them in jail.
> 
> There isn't a world government.


Why would you suspect that? There are international courts.


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 9, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> Or It was a malfunctioning Missile, since it didn’t detonate it’s warhead.
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> ...




Good point!
Yes, obviously this move by Trump proves he is a Russian puppet of Putin's .... taking out one of his ally's generals.
The whole basis that Democrats have been calling for Trumps removal is again proven to be crap. Still waiting for their retractions and apologies.


----------



## westwall (Jan 9, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...







SAM's use solid rocket fuel


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 9, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > I suspect you think there is a world government. To hold countries "liable," "accountable," to put them in jail.
> ...


*You mean like the "Courts" that handed down Billions of Dollars worth of Judgments against Iran for their terrorist activities and people they killed, and Obama gave those people The Middle Finger and gave Iran $150 Billion in Obama Bucks for Obama Bombs they bought from Russia that they just launched at Americans, and a Ukraine airliner, and murdered 170 innocent people trying to flee that shit hole?

Those kind of courts that Obama Ignored, like he ignored the prohibition on giving Iran money?*


----------



## Fugazi (Jan 9, 2020)

Let's say for a second, that it is proven that Iran mistakenly shot down the plan, as it certainly looks that way.  Is it really that much different than when civilians are mistakenly killed during combat operations, like drone strikes for example. Only way to avoid civilian deaths in war, is to not be in one.


----------



## Circe (Jan 9, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Why would you suspect that? There are international courts.



Which we don't bother to belong to, since they are powerless over any truly sovereign nations.

Why do you ask if I "suspect" that? It is obvious there is no world government!

Not even us, and we're the closest thing to it.


----------



## debbiedowner (Jan 9, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



But it's been reported in did have 60 Canadians on board.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 9, 2020)

westwall said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...


*Google SAMS with Liquid Propellant.  Does not matter if it was liquid or solid, it would detonate on impact because you rupture the fuel reservoir.  Some SAMs have solid and liquid propellant and others just liquid or solid.  

Looking up the specs, The TORs are solid propellant, but it really doesn't matter because once that missile made impact the propellant was already ignited, and once the missile ruptured you would have had a huge explosion.

So exactly what is your point?  Anything?

Are you trying to say solid propellant can't explode?
Delta II Rocket Falls to the Odds
*


----------



## westwall (Jan 9, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...









The old time SAM's were liquid propellant.  The modern SAM's are all solid fuel now.  They have much faster reaction times which is essential in the jet age.

Solid propellants are actually even more destructive than the liquid propellants.  The HMS Sheffield was destroyed more by the fires the solid fuel started than by the warhead damage, as an example.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 9, 2020)

westwall said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


*I agree.  Understand the stuff I was typing was being typed as I was trying to figure out what type of missile hit The Airliner.  I was mostly concerned at first with just getting the identification right, and more or less as best as I can prove that the airliner was taken down by an Iranian-Russian Missile, and it was, and I got the ID of the missile correct too.

It was a TOR 29*


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 9, 2020)

debbiedowner said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



We will see.  Like I said, what interest would Canadians have in Iran?  I never trust first reports anyway. The truth will come out by next week I would imagine.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 9, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Little Clarity, Many Theories in Ukraine Airline Crash in Iran
> 
> Looking at the MASSIVE debris field it becomes quite clear that the plane exploded.
> 1. There are millions of LITTLE pieces and they are all charred. Even the blackbox was burned.
> ...


None of our business. We must stop being the world police.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 9, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Little Clarity, Many Theories in Ukraine Airline Crash in Iran
> ...


we are part of the UN right?  It becomes our business.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 9, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


No. Its none of our business. Period. Stop being world police.


----------



## westwall (Jan 9, 2020)

Here is unconfirmed video of the shootdown.

Liveleak.com - Unconfirmed video of Ukraine Plane Shot Down


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 9, 2020)

PM Trudeau on crash of Ukrainian plane in Tehran: "We have intelligence from multiple sources, including our allies and our own intelligence; the evidence indicates that the plane was shot down by an Iranian surface-to-air missile. This may well have been unintentional." #cdnpoli


----------



## jc456 (Jan 9, 2020)

Gracie said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


we're not a part of the UN?  wow, that's odd.  I could have sworn we were.  Why is it in the US then?


----------



## debbiedowner (Jan 9, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada


----------



## Syriusly (Jan 9, 2020)

Circe said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Lets say theoretically that Iran acknowledges it accidentally shot down the airliner because their air defenses mistakenly considered it to be the enemy.
> ...



Wow- there isn't a world government? Duh. 

There are other ways countries can be held accountable other than putting people in jail. 

The question really is whether Iran should be. Or any country should be- this is hardly the first airliner shot down by a country in error.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 9, 2020)

Circe said:


> Which we don't bother to belong to, since they are powerless over any truly sovereign nations.


Actually, we do. Well, better put, we use them to arbitrate disputes and we abide by their decisions, usually. . Why are you just making shit up? You're an odd little fecker, aren't ya?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 9, 2020)

Gracie said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Passenger jets being shot down is none of our business? Are you nuts?


----------



## hjmick (Jan 9, 2020)

$131.8 million should cover it...


----------



## Gracie (Jan 9, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Why should it be our business? It was over their airspace, not ours.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 9, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


????

This can't be a serious response


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 9, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Little Clarity, Many Theories in Ukraine Airline Crash in Iran
> ...



Shame you're banned so I can't rub this in your face


----------



## Richard-H (Jan 10, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



These airbases are heavily fortified. They went into underground bunkers.

BTW - the missiles hit at least 1 airbase and destroyed multiple buildings.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 10, 2020)

Richard-H said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


buildings that were negotiated to hit.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 10, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Little Clarity, Many Theories in Ukraine Airline Crash in Iran
> 
> Looking at the MASSIVE debris field it becomes quite clear that the plane exploded.
> 1. There are millions of LITTLE pieces and they are all charred. Even the blackbox was burned.
> ...



   There's even shrapnel holes in the fuselage.
Obviously from a proximity detonated missile.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 10, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Little Clarity, Many Theories in Ukraine Airline Crash in Iran
> ...


did you know that trump hit the button to fire from the US?  hly fk

anyone who hates trump loses all cognitive functions of their faculties.  what an asshole he is.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 11, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Iran admits its Revolutionary Guard ‘unintentionally’ shot down Ukrainian plane - The Boston Globe

Oh look Bode! Iran decided to give me cover for my conspiracy theory!


----------



## theHawk (Jan 11, 2020)

Siete said:


> WHO IS KNOWN FOR KILLING UKRAINIAN PEOPLE -
> 
> Major General Mohammad Ali Jafari, Commander of the Islamic Revolution Guards Corps
> 
> ...



Well, how’d that little fairy tale work out for you?


----------

